# Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?



## Herr Blobfisch (14. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen
Da ich mir demnächst ein Belly Boot holen werde, brauche ich natürlich auch eine Passende Wathose.
Zuerst stellt sich mir die Frage Atmungsaktive​ oder neopren?
Füßlinge oder feste Stiefel?

Ich habe eine Recht begrenztes Budget, das heißt nicht mehr als 100 Euronen eher weniger. Die Wathose würde ich hauptsächlich fürs Belly nützen, ein bisschen Waten sollte aber auch drin sein. Sind die festen Stiefel überhaupt bequem und scheuern nicht? Und passen in die Geräteflossen?

Kennt jemand die Wathosen: Roy Fishers Water Strider? Oder die Atmungsaktive Wathose von Bison Hoch-geschnitten?


Freundliche Grüße


----------



## dreampike (15. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Sehr geehrter Herr Blobfisch, 

aus meiner 25-jährigen BB-Erfahrung heraus lege ich Ihnen eine Wathose mit Füßlingen ans Herz. Für die brauchen Sie zwar extra Watschuhe, aber diese Kombi hat ggü. einer Wathose mit angeschweißten Stiefeln viele Vorteile:
1. Sie können die Wathose auf links drehen - sie wird schneller und vollständiger trocken
2. Die Paßform der angeschweißten Stiefel läßt häufig zu wünschen übrig. Da Sie ggf. lange herumpaddeln, sind die Füße in scheuerarmen und gut sitzenden Watschuhen besser aufgehoben
3. Sie sind flexibler und können auch Flossen benutzen, die nur ohne Schuhe angezogen werden können
4. Die Verbindungsstelle von Wathose zu Stiefeln ist häufig ein Schwachpunkt und wird schneller undicht 
5. Sollten die Schuhe mal hinüber sein, brauchen Sie nicht gleich eine neue Wathose kaufen.

Ich persönlich fische auch in der kalten Jahreszeit vom BB und bin daher über meine unterschiedlich dicken Neoprenwathosen sehr glücklich. Für die wärmere Jahreszeit reichen atmungsaktive sicherlich aus. Die gute Nachricht: Auf Taimen.com gibt es immer wieder gute Kombiangebote Wathosen/ Watschuhe. Die schlechte Nachricht: Mit einem Budget von 100€ wirst Du auch dort nicht hinkommen. 
Die von Ihnen angefragten Wathosen kenne ich nicht, scheinen aber sehr günstig zu sein.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## racoon (15. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Ich fische ganzjährig in einer Atmungsaktiven Buxe, mit passender Unterkleidung kein Problem. 
Von angeschweißten Stiefeln kann ich Dir nur abraten, hat Wolfgang ja schon geschrieben. Schwachpunkt ist hier die Naht.
Außerdem möchtest Du Geräteflossen nutzen (mM die beste Wahl), da kommst Du mit Stiefeln nicht rein (zumindest kenne ich kein Modell, bei dem das funktionieren würde). Mit den Stummelflossen, die es typischerweise zum Belly gibt strampelst Du Dich kaputt.

Am besten kaufst Du Dir ein paar Strandschuhe, die gibts für nen kleinen Taler. Mit denen kannst Du in die Geräteflossen reinschlüpfen. Achte darauf, dass diese keine Kugel haben zum spannen des Gummizuges. Ich hab Dir extra mal ein Modell rausgesucht, dass es nicht sein soll, damit Du weißt, was ich mit 'Kugel zum Spannen' meine.

https://www.amazon.de/Badeschuhe-Surfschuhe-Damen-Herren-schwarz/dp/B004SGFAW0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1510736204&sr=8-6&keywords=strandschuhe+herren&dpID=41vhB0awuhL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Noch nen Tipp: Bei Abos für Angelzeitschriften gibt es Prämien. Im Moment bekommst Du für 49 Euro Zuzahlung zum Jahresabo beim Blinker gerade eine Scierra - Wathose. Bist Du zwar knapp über Deinem Budget, hast aber eine ordentliche Hose und zugleich noch eine Klo-Lektüre.


----------



## bombe20 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

ich habe hier 2013 selbst mal wegen einer wathose angefragt, habe aber bisher von einem kauf abgesehen. in meinem damaligen thread schickte mit der user jranseier einen link zu einer sehr umfangreichen aber informativen lektüre zum thema wathose in einem anderen forum.
https://www.barsch-alarm.de/communi...hon-immer-über-wathosen-wissen-sollten.27421/

(vielleicht sollte man den link mal im forum raubfisch- und forellenangeln festnageln.)


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (15. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten. Ich hatte noch eine Frage im Bezug auf die Flossen, macht es Sinn möglichst große Flossen zu kaufen um einen guten Antrieb zu haben oder bringt das auch einige Nachteile mit sich?

Mfg


----------



## racoon (15. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Kauf Dir am besten günstige Allround-Flossen. Es gibt Flossen, da kannst Du den Rhein stromauf schwimmen. Diese sind dann recht groß und vor allem hart. Dadurch hast Du beim flösseln wenig kraftverluste. Riesennachteil ist, dass Du dann auch richtig Power einsetzen musst um die harten Dinger zu bewegen. Dann gibt es butterweiche Dinger, mit denen Du tagelang paddeln kannst ohne Ermüdung, allerdings hast Du dann recht wenig Vortrieb.
Die Spezialistenflossen sind auch sehr teuer.

Von Cressi gibt es haltbare und günstige Flossen.
Diese würde ich dann aber auch entsprechend an den Beinen sichern.


----------



## AllroundAlex (16. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Für 100€ Budget wird es sehr sicher eine Neoprenwathose werden....

Wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, lass die Finger von einer Hose mit festen Stiefeln dran!

Zum Neopren; Ich hatte bisher auch im Winter eine 6mm Neoprenwathose benutzt. Fleecehose noch drunter und ich hab es stundenlang auf der Ostsee ausgehalten.

Zur Zeit benutze ich eine atmungsaktive Wathose (liegt über deinen Budget) und kleide mich je nach Witterung entsprechend. Im Sommer reich da ne lange Funktionsunterhose (nicht wegen der Kälte sondern wegen bequemeren An- Ausziehen der Hose) und im Winter werden es eben mehrere Schichten.

Zum Thema Watschuhe; Ich habe zwar welche und nutze diese um vom Auto bis zum Wasser zu kommen, aber in den Flossen trage ich keine. Da gehe ich direkt mit dem Füßling meiner Wathose rein. Passt wunderbar.

Zu den Flossen; Ich hatte meine ersten Versuche auch mit den standardtmäßigen Stummelflossen die bretthart sind. Einmal und nie wieder! Ich benutze mittelharte Geräteflossen von Mares. Die sind enorm haltbar und ich komme mit diesen super zurecht.


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (16. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Wie sieht diese Geschichte den im Frühling/Sommer 15°C aufwärts aus? 6 mm sind dafür wahrscheinlich zu warm. In welchem Temperatur-Fenster bewegt sich den eine 4mm Neoprenhose ungefähr, wenn man nur wenig drunter an hat?


----------



## Trollwut (16. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Zu den Flossen; Ich hatte meine ersten Versuche auch mit den standardtmäßigen Stummelflossen die bretthart sind. Einmal und nie wieder! Ich benutze mittelharte Geräteflossen von Mares. Die sind enorm haltbar und ich komme mit diesen super zurecht.




Stimme ich so zu.
Ich zieh allerdings über die Füßlingswathose ein paar abgetragene Schuhe. Sorgt erstens für nen sicheren Sitz der Flossen und man kann auch mal zum Auto laufen ohne Löcher durch Dornen o.ä. befürchten zu müssen.




Herr Blobfisch schrieb:


> Wie sieht diese Geschichte den im Frühling/Sommer 15°C aufwärts aus? 6 mm sind dafür wahrscheinlich zu warm. In welchem Temperatur-Fenster bewegt sich den eine 4mm Neoprenhose ungefähr, wenn man nur wenig drunter an hat?



Ab rund 17/18° Grad kannste komplett ohne Wathose ins Wasser. Ich nehm da nur ne Badehose. Die Temperatur is frisch, aber nicht kalt. Du solltest dann allerdings nicht ständig Beine aus dem Wasser nehmen und wieder rein, etc.
Stichwort Verdunstungskälte. Solang die Hacksen im Wasser sin isses ok.
von 14-17 Grad trag ich unter der Badehose ne lange Unterhose.
siehe z.b. in dem Video, das wurde am 1. Oktober aufgenommen.

Als Wathose hab ich ne Neopren mit 4mm, die ich auch den ganzen Winter über nutze. Da is allerdings im Dezember/Januar/Februar noch ein "Unterbau" Pflicht, Sprich mindestens eine lange Unterhose und mindestens ein paar warme Wollsocken.

Ansonsten ist der temperaturbereich der Wathose ich sag mal Herbst/Spätherbst, zeitiges Frühjahr. Ab 10/15 Grad Wassertermperatur wirds selbst in den 4mm unangenehm warm und du schwitzt wie Sau.


----------



## AllroundAlex (18. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*



Herr Blobfisch schrieb:


> Wie sieht diese Geschichte den im Frühling/Sommer 15°C aufwärts aus? 6 mm sind dafür wahrscheinlich zu warm. In welchem Temperatur-Fenster bewegt sich den eine 4mm Neoprenhose ungefähr, wenn man nur wenig drunter an hat?



Solltest du wirklich mal einen warmen Sommer haben, dann trifft "Im eigenen Saft gegaart" es am besten 


@Trollwut: Dafür habe ich meine Watschuhe. (Hatte ich auch schon geschrieben)


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (19. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Und mit ner Atmungsaktiven kann man auch entspannt bei 30 Grad rum dümpeln ?


----------



## banzinator (19. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Ich hab eine mit festen Stiefeln und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. 
Hab mir vernünftige Geräteflossen von Mares geholt. 
Ich bin aber auch nicht der, der 4 oder mehr Stunden mit dem Belly unterwegs ist. 
Mir reichen meist 1,2,3 h. 
Dicke Unterhose unter und gut ist. Das Neopren ist 4mm.


----------



## racoon (19. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*



Herr Blobfisch schrieb:


> Und mit ner Atmungsaktiven kann man auch entspannt bei 30 Grad rum dümpeln ?




Da zieh ich dann doch lieber die Badehose an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Hier siehste die Wathosen von Trollwut bei warmen Temperaturen:
[youtube1]NYycZmb6jGM[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYycZmb6jGM


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (24. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

So Wathose und Flossen habe ich. Nur Taucher/Watschuhe habe ich noch nicht sind die den wirklich notwendig? Es passt auch ganz gut ohne. Die Flossen und Hose kann ich doch dann einfach erst direkt am Wasser anziehen.


----------



## AllroundAlex (24. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Wenn du die Hose nur zum Bellypaddeln tragen willst, brauchst du die Schuhe m.m.n. nicht.

Ich zieh meine Schuhe auch nur über, wenn ich vom Auto zum Wasser gehe oder wenn ich zum Watangeln gehe.

Wenn du dich aber erst direkt am Wasser anziehst, kannst du natürlich auch direkt in die Wathose und dann in die Flossen gehen.


----------



## dreampike (24. November 2017)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Klar, wenn Du nur 1x an einem bequemen Einstieg ohne Steine, Äste, Scherben und sonstigen Wathosenkiller ein- und dann wieder aussteigst, dann ginge das vielleicht. Allerdings musst Du noch vom Auto zum Wasser laufen...

Ich bin oft den ganzen Tag mit dem BB unterwegs und muss immer wieder biologische Pausen einlegen. Die jeweiligen Aus- und Einstiege kann ich mir dann nicht so aussuchen, insbesondere wenn es schnell gehen muss...#t
Ohne Watschuhe hätte ich da Angst um meine Wathose, wer weiß, was da alles im Wasser drinliegt.
Zudem kommt es gar nicht so selten vor, dass ich wegen starkem Wind o.ä. gar nicht zum Einstieg zurückpaddele, sondern woanders aussteige, das BB schultere und zum Einstieg zurücklaufe. Das können dann auch schon mal einige Kilometer sein. Ohne vernünftige Watschuhe ist das nicht machbar.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Pascal85 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Mal ne doofe Frage warum benutzt eigentlich keiner eine Taucherhose mit wasserdichten Neoprensocken? Stelle mir das iwie bequemer vor als ne Wathose. Hat da jmd Erfahrung mit?


----------



## zanderzone (13. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Ich kaufe nur noch Hosen unter 100 €, denn es ist beim Bellyfahren so, dass alles nach 1-3 Jahren jede Hose schrott ist.. Deshalb kaufe ich lieber günstig, dann tut das nicht so weh.. Wichtig ist mir allerdings mind. 5mm Neopren, weil ich nur im Winter vom Belly angel.. Sprich vertialen auf Zander..


----------



## dreampike (13. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Hast Du schon mal eine Taucherhose angehabt? Vermutlich nicht, dann wüsstest Du nämlich, dass die in der Regel sehr eng geschnitten sind und sich wie eine Wurst um die Beine pressen. An Land (oder auf dem BB) hältst Du das kaum lange aus, auch nach 1h unter Wasser bist Du froh, wenn Du wieder rauskommst. Außerdem sind die ja nicht dicht, d.h. es dringt Wasser ein und selbst wenn das warm genug halten sollte, nach einiger Zeit fühlst Du Dich durchweicht wie ein Pullover nach 2h Lenorspülung...


----------



## dreampike (13. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Ich nutze die Neoprenwathosen von Bare, da ist nix Schrott. Es kann nur sein, dass ich aufgrund horizontaler Ausdehnung ab und zu eine Nummer größer brauche...


----------



## Pascal85 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Ah okay perfekt, danke für die Antwort. Ne hatte so ein Teil noch nicht an. Dann werde ich mir ne wathose besorgen. Habe mir das Belly von zeck bestellt bin echt gespannt wie sich das macht


----------



## dreampike (13. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

bitte bestelle Dir eine Wathose, mit langem "a" und nur einem "t", sonst darfst Du nur im Watt damit rumlaufen oder in Bayern beim Watten mitmachen.
Das Zeckteil ist ja ein ganz schöner Panzer, 18kg schwer. 
Mein BB wiegt 2,8kg...


----------



## Pascal85 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Welches hast du denn? Also knapp 3kg ist schon ne Ansage


----------



## dreampike (13. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Wathose fürs Belly Boot?*

Das U-Boat von Creek Company, erste Generation Baujahr 1993. Extrem leicht und sehr stabil, begleitet mich seit 25 Jahren auf allen möglichen und unmöglichen Gewässern in Neuseeland, Amerika, Irland, Schweden... und ich hatte erst 3 Minilöchlein im Schlauch, obwohl ich nicht gerade sanft damit umgehe. Ich brauche es auch so leicht, weil ich es a) im Flugzeug mitnehmen will und ich b) auch öfter längere Anmärsche zu unwegsamen Gewässern unternehme. Da wären mir auch die "modernen" BB wie Drifter und Co. mit 6-8kg deutlich zu schwer.

Ich kann verstehen, dass man sich als Anfänger in einem BB aus nahezu unverwüstlichem Material sicherer fühlt, aber von der Sache her ist es m.E. nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Man macht ja (meistens zumindest) keine Extremraftingtouren durch scharfkantige Felsschluchten oder stößt auch eher selten mit einem schwimmenden Stacheldrahtverhau zusammen. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------

